# A quarts de nou del vespre



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber quina hora és quan algú diu _"Et trobo a quarts de nou del vespre"._20:15 o 20:45? Grácies

Gonzalo


----------



## Agró

Ni l'una ni l'altra: 20:30.

_Quarts de nou_ és en realitat _DOS quarts de nou_, és a dir, falten dos quarts/mitja hora/trenta minuts per a les nou.


----------



## gvergara

Jajajajaja la meva intuició no és molt bona. Moltes grácies


----------



## Agró

El sistema horari.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo no ho faig servir així, això. 

Per a mí, "ens trobarem _cap_ a quarts de nou" vol dir "ens trobarem en algun moment entre les vuit i les nou, probablemente entre un quart i tres quarts, però no necessàriament a dos quarts en punt.

Sóc jo l'únic que ho té entès així?

A veure si hauré arribat tard més cops dels que em pensava... O hauré esperat innecessàriament!


----------



## Namarne

ampurdan said:


> Per a mí, "ens trobarem _cap_ a quarts de nou" vol dir "ens trobarem en algun moment entre les vuit i les nou, probablemente entre un quart i tres quarts,


Jo també ho entenia així, no sé si bé o malament. (Tant si és "cap a quarts de nou" com "a quarts de nou").


----------



## Lexinauta

Un rellotge dissenyat per a facilitar la lectura segon el sistema basat en quarts.

http://www.comunicaciodigital.com/rellotge_catala/index.htm


----------



## Agró

Teniu tota la raó, Namarne i ampurdan. Gràcies per la correcció.

"Finalmente, también es habitual la expresión _quarts_, literalmente 'cuartos (de hora)', para indicar más o menos el espacio comprendido entre los 15 y los 45 minutos de cada hora: _ja deuen ésser quarts de vuit_ 'ya serán más o menos las siete y media' (entre las 7,15 y las 7,45 aproximadamente; _arribarem a quarts d'onze_ 'llegaremos antre las 10,15 y las 10,45'".

Badia Margarit. _Gramática catalana_. Gredos, 1985.


----------

